# Announcing the registration of the "Vostok 5/6 Mission" homage watch project.



## El Monitor

* VOSTOK 5/6MISSION WATCH PROJECT
*

​Hello guys!

*First of all.... Please, take a few minutes to read the terms of the project and make things easy to all of us.
*

We´re liked to present this nice *50th Anniversary *homage watch.
Designs are based on the Vostok5/6 missions, started on June 14th 1963.
For first time in history, a man and a woman they were on a joint mission in space.

Information about the Vostok 5/6 mission: Vostok 5 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

This is a project born in WUS by Michele, and made in cooperation with:

*- HdR forum *(www.hablemosderelojes.com)
*- WUS forum *(www.watchuseek.com ) 
*- P.Maier GmbH* (official distributor)
*- Vostok Company*

*Only our registered forumers from WUS & HdR forums (also our friendly forum FdR) could ask for pieces of the Vostok 5/6 homage watch.*

The watches used for this project are:

*- Vostok Amphibian AM420 (round case)
- Vostok Amphibian Ministry AMM710 (new bezel case)
*


Final designs of dials:

 












Simulations (don´t keep attention at simetry, it´s only samples):




















































​*TERMS FOR RESERVATIONS, PRICING, TIMING.... :*

*TOTAL PIECES : ** No limited edition.

Deadline to add reserves: January 20th*

AM420 RED DIAL: ............................................. ?? pcs.
AM420 BLUE DIAL (red wave on siluets): ....,.... ?? pcs.
AM420 BLACK DIAL: ..........................................?? pcs.

AMM710 RED DIAL: ......................................... ?? pcs.
AMM710 BLUE DIAL (red wave on siluets): ..... ?? pcs.
AMM710 BLACK DIAL: ...................................... ?? pcs.

*PRICES FOR WUS & HdR FORUMS:*

*INSIDE EUROPEAN COMMUNITY FORUMERS:
*AM420 models: ..............*85,00 *€ (euros).
AMM710 models: ........... *95,00* € (euros).

*OUTSIDE EUROPEAN COMMUNITY FORUMERS:
*
AM420 models: ..............*71,50*€ (euros).
AMM710 models: ........... *80,00* € (euros).

*SHIPMENT COST (WORLDWIDE):* ...... Confirmed:

1-2 watches: *6* € (euros). 
3 watches: *12* € (euros)

*PAYMENT FORMS: *

*1. Paypal
2. International bank transfer* (bank located in Germany)

*MAXIMUM PIECES PER FORUMER:
*
Each forumer could ask for *1 to 4* maximum pieces.

*TIMING FOR THE PROJECT:

Please, keep attention to make it good by following those simple steeps:*

1. Payment request will be sent not before the 2nd week of January (although we can add new orders from today).
2. Just when we have booked at least 50% of pieces, we will send the first payment to manufacturer and they will start to make our watches.
3. Watches will be made/sent not before 2nd half of March.
4. *DEADLINE TO ADD NEW RESERVES: January 20th.
*5. In order to keep things updated, from now, we´ll inform you about the evolution of the project (changes on watch details, timing...etc).

*VERY IMPORTANT:* *HOW CAN I DO MY RESERVE??*

To make things clear, all orders must be asked here, on the thread (*not by private message)*.
Then, you must to send a PM to *El Monitor *including:

*1. Payment form:*

*- If Paypal:* Paypal account.
*- If bank transfer:* (delivery address + email). In that case, I will advise you about the timing to do the transfer.

*2. Location:* In order to apply the correct price, *let me know through the PM if you´re forumer "inside" or "outside" European Community.*

Please, be sure about your order to avoid changes after your first petition.
No problem if you add more pieces after your first one (3 pcs. maximum).
We´re making a public spreadsheet to show all information about reservations. Just when it could be ready, i will show you the link.

*PLEASE, NOTE*:

- All doubts about the project, please ask here on the thread.
- Remember to send me the PM just when you ask for your watch/watches. 
- Don´t forget to let us know your location (in order to apply the correct price).

We hope you like the project. :-!

Thank you.


----------



## Skitalets

Please put me down for an AM420 blue dial!


----------



## Ham2

I would like to reserve the red dial with710 ministry case.

Ham2


----------



## chirs1211

I'll take a Red Ministry 710 please.

Chris


----------



## Ham2

Fantastic job: Well done and a big thank you to everyone involved in this project.


----------



## frantsous

Please, for me:

1 AM420 Blue
1 AM420 Red

Thank you!!!!


----------



## emoscambio

Please 1 x 710 red!


----------



## shiraz

Hello: thank you all for putting this together:

please put me down for:

Ministry Case - AM710 Blue

shiraz


----------



## tgerno

I'd like a red dial with the 710. Thanks!


----------



## Oliverb

1 AM420 Red dial, please. Thanks!


----------



## fhp

Hello,

Please one AM420 Blue-dial. many thanks. I send a PM now!!


----------



## OhDark30

Thanks for all the hard work, guys!
A blue AM-420 for me, please


----------



## arktika1148

Blue 710 please


----------



## Perdendosi

1 Red AMM-710 Please!
Awesome redo! I'm so glad you all got this watch project done so soon!


----------



## demag

Can I have a 420 Black dial please and a 710 blue dial?

Thankyou.


----------



## pwalsh21

PM coming for 710 blue. Thanks to Michele, El Monitor, et al. for keeping this wonderful project alive.


----------



## michele

1 AMM-710 Black
1 AMM-710 Blue


----------



## Sodiac

Fantastic! Red AMM-710 for me please!

P.S. I sent PM with my PayPal address and location.


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*

In order to apply the correct price, please, let me know if you are *INSIDE OR OUTSIDE EUROPEAN COMMUNITY *when you send me a PM.

It´s very important, so *please, read the terms of the project showed on the first page.

*Thanks guys. |>


----------



## shiraz

this is a request for a second watch
Please add me for a Ministry Case - AM710 Red


----------



## El Monitor

Please guys...

*Is not difficult to take a look at the terms of the project to make things easy for us*.

PLEASE, WHEN YOU SEND ME A PM TO ASK FOR A WATCH, I NEED YOUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT AND LOCATION (inside or outside european community).

I have checked not less than 20 PMs and only 5 forumers have sent the correct information required. :roll:

Thanks again. |>


----------



## MEzz

Fantastic, it is no Leica, but still a great theme
I'll take 1 AM710 ministry case, blue dial please. Thanks!


----------



## watch22

Nice work.

Please sign me up for black round case - AM420.

Thanks


----------



## billbrasky

AM420 -Blue, please

Excited about my first project watch, thank you.


----------



## mysterian

Please add 3 watches to my order:
1 x AMM710 RED DIAL
1 x AMM710 BLUE DIAL
1 x AMM710 BLACK DIAL

Thank you!


----------



## JagSagaz

Hi, guys, I have already arranged all the reservations in a Google Spreadsheet. You can check it in the following link.

If you find any error, please, let me know ;-)


----------



## Jsoppa

AMM710 BLUE DIAL


----------



## JagSagaz

Jsoppa said:


> AMM710 BLUE DIAL


Written down


----------



## Matt_K

Hi,
Unfortunately I feel like I only post when I want something - in this case a couple of nice project watches. I need to learn to share!
Can I please order;

1 AM420 Red dial and
1 AMM710 Blue dial

PM to follow.

I'm very grateful to be involved so thanks to all.


----------



## JagSagaz

Matt_K said:


> Hi,
> Unfortunately I feel like I only post when I want something - in this case a couple of nice project watches. I need to learn to share!
> Can I please order;
> 
> 1 AM420 Red dial and
> 1 AMM710 Blue dial
> 
> PM to follow.
> 
> I'm very grateful to be involved so thanks to all.


Welcome to the project, Matt. Reservation added to the spreadsheet.


----------



## Girolamo

​


El Monitor said:


> Please guys...
> 
> *Is not difficult to take a look at the terms of the project to make things easy for us*.
> 
> PLEASE, WHEN YOU SEND ME A PM TO ASK FOR A WATCH, I NEED YOUR PAYPAL ACCOUNT AND LOCATION (inside or outside european community).
> 
> I have checked not less than 20 PMs and only 5 forumers have sent the correct information required. :roll:
> 
> Thanks again. |>


----------



## fatehbajwa

*Vostok Amphibian Ministry AMM710 Black dial Please.
Sending PM now.*


----------



## redfever

AMM710 RED DIAL: Please.

PM Sent.


----------



## Topi

One AM420 with black dial, please. Will send the PM soon.

Topi


----------



## Ratfacedgit

Please reserve,

1 710 Red

1 710 Blue

1 710 Black

Thank you, PM sent


----------



## SonnyBBQ

1 x AM 420 Red Dial please


----------



## GenkiSushi

Sirs, I would like to place an order/reservation on

1 AM420 blue dial

Thank you


----------



## avers

I would like to reserve 2 watches:
1) red dial with AMM710 ministry case.
2) blue AMM710 ministry.

PM sent.

Many thanks!


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

All reserves are noted on the spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=4

Please, take a look to be sure about the status of each order. :-!

*NOTE:* Forumers who will pay via bank transfer, please, don´t forget to send me your delivery address in advance.

Thanks.


----------



## azoria

Hi!! I would like to reserve: 1 AM420 RED DIAL.

PM Sent.

Thank you for this wonderful project


----------



## JagSagaz

azoria said:


> Hi!! I would like to reserve: 1 AM420 RED DIAL.Thank you for this wonderful project


Spreadsheet updated! ;-)


----------



## MHe225

Glad to see this one here as well - struggling with the language (tools) on the HdR forum.

Can I please order 1x AM-710 (blue dial) and 1x AM-420 (blue dial)?

Thanks,
RonB


----------



## shiraz

Hello El Monitor

I put in a request for a Second Watch (AM710 Blue) which was not added to the Reservation spreadsheet. Only the Red is indicated.

Regards,
Shiraz


----------



## JagSagaz

shiraz said:


> Hello El Monitor
> 
> I put in a request for a Second Watch (AM710 Red) which was not added to the Reservation spreadsheet.
> 
> Regards,
> Shiraz


As a matter of fact it was added on row number 54 (the other one is on row number 40).

We decided to follow this procedure in order to avoid problems of someone saying that he made his reservation before another forumer ;-)

Sorry for the inconveniences.


----------



## shiraz

hello:
Please add my original request for a Blue AM710 to the spreadsheet. (Total 2 AM710 watches 1 red, 1 blue)

Regards,



JagSagaz said:


> Hi, guys, I have already arranged all the reservations in a Google Spreadsheet. You can check it in the following link.
> 
> If you find any error, please, let me know ;-)


----------



## JagSagaz

shiraz said:


> hello:
> Please add my original request for a Blue AM710 to the spreadsheet. (Total 2 AM710 watches 1 red, 1 blue)
> 
> Regards,


OK, you have the red one on row 54 and the blue on row 40


----------



## DreadLord

Please help me reserve a black dial AM420! Can we choose the serial number btw? Also not too good with conversion so 71,50euros work out to be around USD100?

PM sent!


----------



## El Monitor

shiraz said:


> hello:
> Please add my original request for a Blue AM710 to the spreadsheet. (Total 2 AM710 watches 1 red, 1 blue)
> 
> Regards,


Just like Jag and me we told you, your watches are on cells 40 and 54.

1 x AMM710 red and 1 x AMM710 blue are successfully added as Jag had explained.
Not need to add more cells if you don´t want to add more pieces.

Greetings.


----------



## 20ATM

Please write me up for a red dial AM 420 and a blue dial AMM 710. Love the initiative and will sent an email.


Regards,


CP Bosselaar.


----------



## wood

Reserve 1 AMM 710 blue dial for me please!

Thanks!!!

wood


----------



## pskoc

Please reserve,

1 710 Blue
1 710 Black

Thank you. Great project.


----------



## emoscambio

Do the watches have a serial number ?


----------



## avers

Wow, he watches are going fast, it's been only 1 day and 50% of watches are already reseved!

I don't think watches will have serial numbers, it's a regular Vostok watch with custom dial.


----------



## Girolamo

Half booked!!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=4



emoscambio said:


> Do the watches have a serial number ?


Sorry. Not have serial.


----------



## duna

PLease reserve:
1 x710 Blue
Thanks


----------



## Lemaniac40

Please reserve for me

1x AMM710 - Black Dial.

Very cool.


----------



## 103ssv

One AM420 blue dial, please. Thanks!


----------



## Mister Mike

I couldn't decide on which dial to get, so my 5-year-old daughter made the call for me.

Please put me down for one (1) AMM710 with the red dial. Thanks!


----------



## eloik

Please reserve 1 AMM710 black dial.
Thank you!


----------



## Vemrik

1 x AM420 blue dial.

Thanks!


----------



## windy1

please put me down for one AMM710 RED DIAL


----------



## El Monitor

103ssv said:


> One AM420 blue dial, please. Thanks!


Hi,

Please, don´t forget to send your payment method by PM.

Thanks.


----------



## Girolamo




----------



## Vaurien

Please reserve an AMM710 blue dial for me.
Thanks! Anna


----------



## El Monitor

Vaurien said:


> Please reserve an AMM710 blue dial for me.
> Thanks! Anna


Done!

*NOTE:* Please, keep in mind ALL FORUMERS will receive the Paypal payment request on 2nd week of January.

Bank transfers: We´ll advise by PM to make the trasnfer.

People interested to have this nice Vostok homage watch, please, don´t take delay to add your reserves.

Have a nice day!


----------



## El Monitor

We´re thinking to add an adhesive on the Vostok box:



















Do you like it?? :-!

_Samples by Girolamo._


----------



## Ham2

El Monitor said:


> We´re thinking to add an adhesive on the Vostok box:
> 
> Do you like it?? :-!
> 
> Samples by Girolamo.


A very nice touch. Good one.


----------



## avers

Love it!


----------



## Chascomm

Well done all of you.

Please reserve a Blue AMM-710 for me.


----------



## Lemaniac40

avers said:


> Love it!


+1


----------



## pwalsh21

Mister Mike said:


> I couldn't decide on which dial to get, so my 5-year-old daughter made the call for me.
> 
> Please put me down for one (1) AMM710 with the red dial. Thanks!


Hilarious, I had the exact same problem and my 5 year old SON chose the blue one for me. "I wike da wed stweak and staw (I like the red streak and star)!"


----------



## El Monitor

I´m really surprised again about the reserves from HdR forum and WUS forum.

HdR forum.....: 79 pcs.
WUS forum....: 56 pcs.

Spain against the rest of the world... AND THEY WINN!! :think:

Hey guys!! ...Is it "football" or "watches"?? :-d:-d:-d:-d :-!


----------



## nht

El Monitor said:


> Spain against the rest of the world... AND THEY WINN!! :think:


Hey... not only Spain !!! :-| :rodekaart

:-d:-d


----------



## DreadLord

the sticker on the box will be a nice touch!


----------



## Oldheritage

I'd like a AM420 RED DIAL please.


----------



## El Monitor

nht said:


> Hey... not only Spain !!! :-| :rodekaart
> 
> :-d:-d


Ups, I´m sorry, I forgot Andorra. :-d:-d

Oooook....ok.... :roll:

and Portugal, of course. :-!:-! :-d


----------



## El Monitor

Oldheritage said:


> I'd like a AM420 RED DIAL please.


Ok, noted.
Please, send Paypal by PM.

Thanks.


----------



## Girolamo

DreadLord said:


> the sticker on the box will be a nice touch!





El Monitor said:


>


:-!


----------



## Girolamo

*Updated: *

"We can add reserves of all watches without a limit of pcs. per dial/model."


----------



## Timepiece Tenderfoot

I would like one *AM420 in red* and one *AMM710 in black

*I would have liked an AMM710 in blue, but alas, I am always a couple of minutes late o|
Thank you.


----------



## michele

I update my order:

1 AMM710 blue
1 AMM710 black
and 1 AM420 red.


----------



## azoria

nht said:


> Hey... not only Spain !!! :-| :rodekaart:-d:-d


You got that right my friend


----------



## chrononoob

Here is my order

1 ANM-710 RED
1 ANM-420 Blue


----------



## JagSagaz

chrononoob said:


> Here is my order
> 
> 1 ANM-710 RED
> 1 ANM-420 Blue


Reserve added!


----------



## JRMTactical

Please reserve 1 AMM-710 RED DIAL please! Thank you! Payment method coming via PM.


----------



## JagSagaz

JRMTactical said:


> Please reserve 1 AMM-710 RED DIAL please! Thank you! Payment method coming via PM.


Done!


----------



## JRMTactical

JagSagaz said:


> Done!


I sent El Monitor the PayPal PM....do you need a copy too??? Thanks!!!


----------



## JagSagaz

JRMTactical said:


> I sent El Monitor the PayPal PM....do you need a copy too??? Thanks!!!


No, I don't. He is in charge of the PayPal addresses


----------



## Vaurien

Lemaniac40 said:


> +1


Nice box, I love it with the adhesive!


----------



## jeevesa

One AM-420 Blue for me please


----------



## Vemrik

Hello, I would like to update my order. As before 1 x AM420(round) blue dial.

But also..

1 x Vostok Amphibian Ministry AMM710 (new bezel case) * red dial*


----------



## El Monitor

Vemrik said:


> Hello, I would like to update my order. As before 1 x AM420(round) blue dial.
> 
> But also..
> 
> 1 x Vostok Amphibian Ministry AMM710 (new bezel case) red dial


Ok.
We will add your new reserve..

Greetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Vemrik

Cheers!



El Monitor said:


> Ok.
> We will add your new reserve..
> 
> Greetings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## jeevesa

I hope you will ad me to the list


----------



## SrtJunky

Please put me down for 1 x AM 420 (round case) with black dial. PM to follow.


----------



## El Monitor

chrononoob said:


> Here is my order
> 
> 1 ANM-710 RED
> 1 ANM-420 Blue


Hello,

Please, don´t forget to send me your payment method by PM.

Thanks.


----------



## SrtJunky

With apologies, can I please change my dial color to blue, from black? So sorry!

So, that 1 x AM 420 (blue dial, not black).

So sorry...


----------



## El Monitor

SrtJunky said:


> With apologies, can I please change my dial color to blue, from black? So sorry!
> 
> So, that 1 x AM 420 (blue dial, not black).
> 
> So sorry...


Ok, no problem.


----------



## SrtJunky

You're the best! Warm thanks!!


----------



## Oilers Fan

I would like to be put in for an AMM-710 with the red dial. That one looks fantastic.


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*

The Vostok 5/6 project was subject to a specific amount of dials/watch models, but due to the general requests of all forumers (here and on HdR forum), we have decided to change the limited amount of dials/models. Maybe some people would want to ask for a model sold out (as happened with the AMM710 blue, and maybe other model nextly), so it´s better to give the opportunity to add all watches required.

From now, we can add reserves of all watches without a limit of pcs. per dial/model.

*Just a couple of new terms:*

*DEADLINE TO ADD RESERVES: January 14th.

WATCHES ON REQUEST: 1 to 4 (per each forumer)

*
The new conditions are changed on the first page (terms of the project)

Hopefully it could be good to all of you.

Thanks.


----------



## SrtJunky

El Monitor,

I noticed that I've been added to the reserve spreadsheet, however it doesn't say "OK" for me in the PayPal column. Please advise if you need something else from me


----------



## El Monitor

SrtJunky said:


> El Monitor,
> 
> I noticed that I've been added to the reserve spreadsheet, however it doesn't say "OK" for me in the PayPal column. Please advise if you need something else from me


Done.

Greetings.


----------



## Ham2

I would like to reserve a blue dial AMM710 ministry too. PM is forthcoming


----------



## medicus2013

I would like to reserve a red dial AMM710 ministry. PM being sent. 
Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

Ok guys, all noted!! :-!


----------



## faya

hi,

Would like to reserv an red dial with710 ministry case.
Faya.

PM is coming


----------



## El Monitor

faya said:


> hi,
> 
> Would like to reserv an red dial with710 ministry case.
> Faya.
> 
> PM is coming


Ok, noted!

Greetings.


----------



## merl

AMM710 BLACK DIAL please! :-!
pm on its way


----------



## El Monitor

merl said:


> AMM710 BLACK DIAL please! :-!
> pm on its way


Welcome!

Noted on the spreadsheet. :-!

*NOTE TO ALL FORUMERS:* Please, check the spreadsheet. If your reserve is not correct, please, let me know.

Let´s go, guys! We already have 166 watches reserved. :-!


----------



## merl

El Monitor said:


> Welcome!
> 
> Noted on the spreadsheet. :-!
> 
> *NOTE TO ALL FORUMERS:* Please, check the spreadsheet. If your reserve is not correct, please, let me know.
> 
> Let´s go, guys! We already have 166 watches reserved. :-!


Great! Can you add the spreadsheet link to the op?


----------



## El Monitor

merl said:


> Great! Can you add the spreadsheet link to the op?


Of course. |>

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=4


----------



## Strela

A Red 710 for me please.

Thanks


----------



## JagSagaz

Strela said:


> A Red 710 for me please.
> 
> Thanks


Done!


----------



## emoscambio

Hey, it looks like there have been at least two sudden changes to the rules!
(A) Instead of 3, it is now maximally 4 watches per person.
(B) No more 33 pieces and 50 pieces limited edition!


----------



## avers

emoscambio said:


> Hey, it looks like there have been at least two sudden changes to the rules!
> (A) Instead of 3, it is now maximally 4 watches per person.
> (B) No more 33 pieces and 50 pieces limited edition!


I have noticed the same.


----------



## Girolamo

emoscambio said:


> Hey, it looks like there have been at least two sudden changes to the rules!
> (A) Instead of 3, it is now maximally 4 watches per person.
> (B) No more 33 pieces and 50 pieces limited edition!


OK,:-!


----------



## El Monitor

I was thinking about this nice homage project and I would want to have the 3 different dials on mi collection.

So... I add a piece of the *AMM710 Black *dial. :-!

Happy weekend! b-)


----------



## El Monitor

El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE:*
> 
> The Vostok 5/6 project was subject to a specific amount of dials/watch models, but due to the general requests of all forumers (here and on HdR forum), we have decided to change the limited amount of dials/models. Maybe some people would want to ask for a model sold out (as happened with the AMM710 blue, and maybe other model nextly), so it´s better to give the opportunity to add all watches required.
> 
> From now, we can add reserves of all watches without a limit of pcs. per dial/model.
> 
> *Just a couple of new terms:*
> 
> *DEADLINE TO ADD RESERVES: January 14th.
> 
> WATCHES ON REQUEST: 1 to 4 (per each forumer)
> 
> *
> The new conditions are changed on the first page (terms of the project)
> 
> Hopefully it could be good to all of you.
> 
> Thanks.





emoscambio said:


> Hey, it looks like there have been at least two sudden changes to the rules!
> (A) Instead of 3, it is now maximally 4 watches per person.
> (B) No more 33 pieces and 50 pieces limited edition!





avers said:


> I have noticed the same.


Yes guys, we think it´s better to work like that (no limitation of pieces per dial/color).
Just a deadline to close the final list and send the order to Vostok.
It could be good for people who have noticed the project later today. :-!

Greetings.


----------



## Girolamo

El Monitor said:


> Yes guys, we think it´s better to work like that (no limitation of pieces per dial/color).
> Just a deadline to close the final list and send the order to Vostok.
> It could be good for people who have noticed the project later today. :-!
> 
> Greetings.


:-!


----------



## watch22

El Monitor said:


> Yes guys, we think it´s better to work like that (no limitation of pieces per dial/color).
> Just a deadline to close the final list and send the order to Vostok.
> It could be good for people who have noticed the project later today. :-!
> 
> Greetings.


Please confirm that you are changing the original sale conditions that the black dial, round case is no longer limited to 33 units as originally stated.

Also - please confirm that you will or will not unilaterally change the original sale conditions.

Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

watch22 said:


> Please confirm that you are changing the original sale conditions that the black dial, round case is no longer limited to 33 units as originally stated.
> 
> Also - please confirm that you will or will not unilaterally change the original sale conditions.
> 
> Thanks


Hi watch22,

All conditions, decissions and terms of the project are always agreed by both staffs (WUS & HdR).
There is only 5/33 pieces reserved of the AM420 black dial, and 33/50 pieces reserved of the AMM710 dials available.
No more pieces of these dials will be available because we think it´s enough to cover demand.
By contrast, and just because it´s not a numbered collection, if we have many more petitions for the blue/red dials, we´ll attend all forumers who ask for it. Why not?

My personal point of view is that forumers who book an* AM420 black dial *may finally acquire a watch "a bit more exclusive" than the rest.
Sometimes, exclusivity comes form the hand of the amount exisiting. It´s only my personal point of view, of course.

Thanks.


----------



## compas

I am sure in a close future they will became a highly searched collector's piece, same way the RRO are today










So hurry up and don't miss this chance


----------



## Girolamo




----------



## Girolamo




----------



## SrtJunky

Girolamo said:


>


This artwork is amazing! Will it be associated at all with this watch? Perhaps on the box or some other view?


----------



## Girolamo

Soon, I will make this mod:












SrtJunky said:


> This artwork is amazing! Will it be associated at all with this watch? Perhaps on the box or some other view?


We can not use. This ad has images of people, who do not allow their use.


----------



## compas

Girolamo said:


> Soon, I will make this mod:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can not use. This ad has images of people, who do not allow their use.


Wow Giro, it looks really impressive 

New dials open lot of possibilities for mods (this same one with red dial for instance must look great)


----------



## SrtJunky

That NATO does looks fantastic on this watch. I'm very excited to get this.

What does everyone think about a nice "shark mesh" strap on a blue dial 420?


----------



## Vaurien

SrtJunky said:


> That NATO does looks fantastic on this watch. I'm very excited to get this.
> 
> What does everyone think about a nice "shark mesh" strap on a blue dial 420?


I think it will be nice! |>


----------



## Lampoc

1 x 710 black please!


----------



## Girolamo

Lampoc said:


> 1 x 710 black please!


Done!


----------



## bricem13

One black ministry here !!

- Tapatalk


----------



## Girolamo

bricem13 said:


> One black ministry here !!
> 
> - Tapatalk


Booked!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=4


----------



## El Monitor

Lampoc said:


> 1 x 710 black please!


You´re welcome!

Please, don´t forget to give your Paypal account and location.

Thanks!


----------



## Girolamo

... I'm torn between the 420 or the 710 case:


----------



## MHe225

Girolamo said:


> ... I'm torn between the 420 or the 710 case:


Don't sweat the small stuff, there is an easy solution to your dilemma ;-):




MHe225 said:


> ..... Can I please order 1x AM-710 (blue dial) and 1x AM-420 (blue dial)?


:-d :-d

RonB


----------



## 451t8

Great work all !

I would like to order 1 AMM-710 Black and 1 AMM-710 Red, please.

Sending PM in a few minutes.

Thank you !


----------



## JagSagaz

451t8 said:


> Great work all !
> 
> I would like to order 1 AMM-710 Black and 1 AMM-710 Red, please.
> 
> Sending PM in a few minutes.
> 
> Thank you !


Reservation registered!


----------



## Girolamo

*¡Feliz Navidad!

Merry Christmas!​*


----------



## MikeAB

AMM-710 Black For me Please!!


----------



## JagSagaz

MikeAB said:


> AMM-710 Black For me Please!!


OK


----------



## El Monitor

Wow!!!
Nice, Girolamo!

Happy Christmas!



Girolamo said:


> *¡Feliz Navidad!
> 
> Merry Christmas!​*


----------



## watch22

El Monitor said:


> Hi watch22,
> 
> All conditions, decissions and terms of the project are always agreed by both staffs (WUS & HdR).
> There is only 5/33 pieces reserved of the AM420 black dial, and 33/50 pieces reserved of the AMM710 dials available.
> No more pieces of these dials will be available because we think it´s enough to cover demand.
> By contrast, and just because it´s not a numbered collection, if we have many more petitions for the blue/red dials, we´ll attend all forumers who ask for it. Why not?
> 
> My personal point of view is that forumers who book an* AM420 black dial *may finally acquire a watch "a bit more exclusive" than the rest.
> Sometimes, exclusivity comes form the hand of the amount exisiting. It´s only my personal point of view, of course.
> 
> Thanks.


OK, let me see if I understand the conditions of sale.

Originally, the black round dial was limited to 33 units - those were the conditions when I placed my order. Now it's however many are reserved by Jan 20, 2013? Currently there are about 7 reserved.

Will Vostok make as many as are reserved on Jan 20, 2013 and no more? Even if it's only 7? Or can Vostok make as may as it wants to and fill however many reservations exist on Jan 20, 2013 - then sell the rest for as long as Vostok wants to make this model?

Thanks


----------



## Ratfacedgit

watch22 said:


> OK, let me see if I understand the conditions of sale.
> 
> Originally, the black round dial was limited to 33 units - those were the conditions when I placed my order. Now it's however many are reserved by Jan 20, 2013? Currently there are about 7 reserved.
> 
> Will Vostok make as many as are reserved on Jan 20, 2013 and no more? Even if it's only 7? Or can Vostok make as may as it wants to and fill however many reservations exist on Jan 20, 2013 - then sell the rest for as long as Vostok wants to make this model?
> 
> Thanks


Good question. If terms can be changed at any time, who is to say Vostok can't make 3000 or more next year and sell at a better price? Also, only 50 blue 710's could be reserved. Now 55 have been reserved. This does not pass the smell test. Look what happened with the Okeah project watch a year later.


----------



## redfever

> Look what happened with the Okeah project watch a year later.


To avoid disappontment, I buy project watches knowing that I can contribute to the design process and be one of the first to receive a really nice watch. The okeah exercise showed that there are loopholes so don't bet on a limited edition watch. If we do land a real limited edition watch, fantastic, if not, then we still contribute and have a fantastic watch to boot. See, win-win LOL

Thank you to the organisers, and I trust that with each new project watch, you get better and better dealing with the watch manufacturers and that the Okeah confusion will be well and truly forgotten with each new watch released.


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

The Vosotk 5/6 is a private project made by HdR and WUS forums.
Manufacturer will make just the final amount booked at January 14th. Not less and not more watches will be made.
Take for sure the sad incident with the Okeah watches will not happen anymore. Sometimes, bad experiences are good to learn something and we have learned the lesson.

About terms...
We don´t change the terms of the project so capriciously. 
If we have changed some terms, it´s to keep the project healthy (about commitment with manufacturer) and trying to give the oportunity to all forumers who ask for a concret model. In advance, we can take an idea about the models people could ask (33 or 50 per each model), but we don´t have a crystal ball to know if people will ask for 5 or 55 red, black or blue dials. The project runs and we need to adapt the situation in order to serve all people and respect the commitment with manufacturer.
Just because it´s not a numbered edition, we thought (after write the first terms) it´s reasonable to serve people who could demand for the watches most liked. In fact, it´s our project, the project of all WUS & HdR forumers, so... Why to leave out some friends who demand more watches of a concret model?. 
Please, don´t forget we´re not a shop, just people who wants to share and enjoy the passion for homage watches, and people who work behind the scene we just look for the best to all of us. It´s not easy to work, guys. We just ask for your understanding and hope to make things good.

Thanks.
Greetings.


----------



## duna

Bloodtkr said:


> Good question. If terms can be changed at any time, who is to say Vostok can't make 3000 or more next year and sell at a better price? Also, only 50 blue 710's could be reserved. Now 55 have been reserved. This does not pass the smell test. Look what happened with the Okeah project watch a year later.


Guys, please remember that's a project started by amateurs for enthusiast amateurs, true limited editions benefit from backing of large legal departments, complicated contracts, substantial licensing fees, and scary legal paraphernalia, millions of dollars are involved, money hardly available to fellow forumists. Yet, fashion/luxury giants are barely able (and often unable) to stop determined plagiarists. So, look to our situation: there are , say, less than 300 total watches worth roughly one hundred dollars each, maximum. That's a fraction of the price of many l.e. watches or cameras or pens. The only 'protection' we can hope for is that Vostok has to find a market for thousands , many thousands, of pieces, and there is no market around a nice, retro-soviet-looking cheap watch that could be easily a piece of 1970 propaganda, constructivist design or not. It's valuable only in the eyes of us few enthusiasts. Only thing we can do is to thank organizers for their successful efforts, and Vostok for the availability of the dials for so tiny a number of pieces. We are not in a position to complain like for a 5000 Eur l.e. luxury watch or pen.


----------



## watch22

Hi El,

Thanks for that clarification. I understand things change - just asking where they stand now.

I think it's good for the project that all participants are fully informed.

Thanks for your hard work and the hard work of the whole team.


----------



## Ratfacedgit

watch22 said:


> Hi El,
> 
> Thanks for that clarification. I understand things change - just asking where they stand now.
> 
> I think it's good for the project that all participants are fully informed.
> 
> Thanks for your hard work and the hard work of the whole team.


I agree, thanks to all for the hard work.


----------



## El Monitor

Thanks guys!

Let´s work to make it true. |>


----------



## Vemrik

Hi again, oncemore I would like to update my order: I will only go for the 1 x Vostok Amphibian Ministry AMM710 (new bezel) *red dial. *I thus want to cancel the blue dial 420. Hope this is ok, and sorry for having a hard time making my kind up!


----------



## JagSagaz

Vemrik said:


> Hi again, oncemore I would like to update my order: I will only go for the 1 x Vostok Amphibian Ministry AMM710 (new bezel) *red dial. *I thus want to cancel the blue dial 420. Hope this is ok, and sorry for having a hard time making my kind up!


Spreadsheet updated!


----------



## Vemrik

Cheers!


----------



## Khozar

Hi, I'd like to reserve a black dial 420.


----------



## Girolamo

Khozar said:


> Hi, I'd like to reserve a black dial 420.


Booked.

You´re welcome!

Please, don´t forget to give your Paypal account and location (pm to El Monitor).

Thanks!


----------



## El Monitor

Khozar said:


> Hi, I'd like to reserve a black dial 420.


Done! :-!

Good choice.


----------



## cocofredo

Hi ! I'd like to order a black AMM-710. Thanks for this nice project


----------



## Girolamo

cocofredo said:


> Hi ! I'd like to order a black AMM-710. Thanks for this nice project


Done!

You´re welcome!

Please, don´t forget to give your Paypal account and location (pm to El Monitor).

Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=5


----------



## quantumleap1

Finally made it to the forum after 4 months of reading... just NEED that AM420 RED DIAL -> PN to el monitor follows


----------



## Girolamo

quantumleap1 said:


> Finally made it to the forum after 4 months of reading... just NEED that AM420 RED DIAL -> PN to el monitor follows


Done!

You´re welcome! Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=5


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Put me down for the AM 420 red dial please! PM sent to El Monitor.


----------



## azura123

Helloo..can I reserve 1 blue 710 and 1 black 420?
Thanks


----------



## JagSagaz

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Put me down for the AM 420 red dial please! PM sent to El Monitor.





azura123 said:


> Helloo..can I reserve 1 blue 710 and 1 black 420?
> Thanks


Done, guys! ;-)


----------



## azura123

JagSagaz said:


> Done, guys! ;-)


Thank you...

Big cheers


----------



## El Monitor

Happy new year to all of you!!

We´ll celebrate the new year by dreaming with our "Vostok 5/6 mission" homage watch. :-!


----------



## Girolamo

Less than two weeks to close the booking period...


----------



## Ratfacedgit

Please reserve 1, blue 420.

Payment through paypal.

Shipping outside the EU

PM sent.

Thank you, Dan


----------



## JagSagaz

Bloodtkr said:


> Please reserve 1, blue 420.
> 
> Payment through paypal.
> 
> Shipping outside the EU
> 
> PM sent.
> 
> Thank you, Dan


Reservation added ;-)


----------



## Sodiac

How many of the different types are still left to reserve?


----------



## El Monitor

Sodiac said:


> How many of the different types are still left to reserve?


Hi sodiac,

If we talk about conmitment with manufacturer (dials asked), the total remaining dials are:

Red: 8 units.
Blue: 9 units.
Black: 30 units.

Anyway, if we can´t get it, we will make the total watches reserved at January 14th, although it will be good if we get the full amount asked.

*Only 10 days to close the project!! *:-!


----------



## Clay Bergen

Hello,
I would like to reserve a Red AMM710, just to be sure... I'd like the red ministry case one.

I'm really impressed with that dial!

Clay


----------



## Girolamo

Clay Bergen said:


> Hello,
> I would like to reserve a Red AMM710, just to be sure... I'd like the red ministry case one.
> 
> I'm really impressed with that dial!
> 
> Clay


Done!

You´re welcome! Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=5


----------



## El Monitor

Just a few days to close the project!

Interested people, don´t delay your reserve!

We´re ready to launch the rockets :-!

1963: Vostok 5 (USSR) - YouTube

1963: Vostok 6 (USSR) - YouTube


----------



## thury

Would it be possible to have one AM420 (round case) blue one ? Thanks


----------



## JagSagaz

thury said:


> Would it be possible to have one AM420 (round case) blue one ? Thanks


Done! ;-)

Don't forget sending pm to El Monitor with the payment method you choose (paypal/bank transfer).


----------



## Tedsetiady

I would like to reserve AMM710 Blue & Black Dial.

-ts-


----------



## JagSagaz

Tedsetiady said:


> I would like to reserve AMM710 Blue & Black Dial.
> 
> -ts-


Done! ;-)

Don't forget sending pm to El Monitor with the payment method you choose (paypal/bank transfer).


----------



## El Monitor

Only 6 days to close the project!! :-!


----------



## nene

I would like to reserve one AM420 Red Dial.

Thanks, Nene​


----------



## JagSagaz

nene said:


> I would like to reserve one AM420 Red Dial.
> 
> Thanks, Nene​


Done! ;-)


----------



## El Monitor

Only 4 days to close the project!! :-!


----------



## Girolamo

Last two days!


----------



## eliopapero

HI 
one AM420 BLUE DIAL for me
if it is still possible

thanks for this great initiative!
regards
Eliopapero


----------



## El Monitor

eliopapero said:


> HI
> one AM420 BLUE DIAL for me
> if it is still possible
> 
> thanks for this great initiative!
> regards
> Eliopapero


Ok, noted!

Welcome to the Vostok 5/6 project.

Greetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Ecce

_I would like to reserve one AMM-710 Blue Dial.

Thanks_


----------



## Girolamo

Ecce said:


> _I would like to reserve one AMM-710 Blue Dial.
> 
> Thanks_


Done!

You´re welcome!

Please, don´t forget to give your Paypal account and location (pm to El Monitor).

Thanks!

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=4


----------



## Machine Head

AM420 RED DIAL- one , please

Many thanks

PM sent


----------



## Girolamo

Machine Head said:


> AM420 RED DIAL- one , please
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> PM sent


Done!

You´re welcome!


----------



## John14

One AM420 RED DIAL Please


----------



## JagSagaz

John14 said:


> One AM420 RED DIAL Please


Done!


----------



## corn cob kid

Ok, I give in. AM-710 Red Please  PM to follow.


----------



## El Monitor

corn cob kid said:


> Ok, I give in. AM-710 Red Please  PM to follow.


Ok, you´re in! :-!

*Just a few hours to close the project, so please, interested people don´t delay your reserves. *


----------



## JagSagaz

Good morning!


As you already know, you still have the chance to enter this magnificent project. ;-)


By now we have registered 222 pieces, with 157 forumers participating. :-!


----------



## sq100

Hi, can you put me on the list for a blue AMM-710 please?


----------



## El Monitor

sq100 said:


> Hi, can you put me on the list for a blue AMM-710 please?


Hi,

Your order was noted, welcome to the Vostok 5/6 project.

*
ONLY 3 HOURS TO CLOSE THE PROJECT!!*


----------



## El Monitor

*PLEASE, NOTE:*

Payment request will be sent from 15-16th till 21-22th.
People who pay via bank transfer: Please, wait for news, we will get in touch via private message.

Thanks!


----------



## thury

Could you add one AMM710 (ministry) black to my reservation ?
Thanks.


----------



## Girolamo

thury said:


> Could you add one AMM710 (ministry) black to my reservation ?
> Thanks.


Done!

You´re welcome!

Please, don´t forget to give your Paypal account and location (pm to El Monitor).

Thanks!


----------



## El Monitor

PROJECT CLOSED!


Now, just wait for news.
Please, stay ready at your Paypal accounts and private messages.

Thanks to all.


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:*

We´re in touch with our distributor and Vostok Company.
We need a couple days to close all details about final amount and many more aspects of making, so...

*PAYMENT REQUEST AND DATA BANK TO DO THE TRANSFERS WILL BE SENT FROM NEXT MONDAY 21th TO FRIDAY 25th.

*Thank you!! :-!


----------



## Skitalets

Looking forward to it, thanks to the project team for all your hard work!


----------



## nalguz

But it is not January 20th yet! 
Pretty please with sugar on top, is it still possible to get a blue AMM710?
*crossing fingers*


----------



## Capricorn

Please put me down for two AMM710 with the blue dial.
Thanks!


----------



## Girolamo

Capricorn said:


> Please put me down for two AMM710 with the blue dial.
> Thanks!





nalguz said:


> But it is not January 20th yet!
> Pretty please with sugar on top, is it still possible to get a blue AMM710?
> *crossing fingers*


Unfortunately, this project is closed.



El Monitor said:


> PROJECT CLOSED!
> 
> Now, just wait for news.
> Please, stay ready at your Paypal accounts and private messages.
> 
> Thanks to all.


----------



## Capricorn

It still says

*TOTAL PIECES : ** No limited edition. 
Deadline to add reserves: January 20th*

on the first page.

Is that wrong?


----------



## nalguz

Capricorn said:


> It still says
> 
> *TOTAL PIECES : ** No limited edition.
> Deadline to add reserves: January 20th*
> 
> on the first page.
> 
> Is that wrong?


Apparently...


----------



## El Monitor

Capricorn said:


> It still says
> 
> *TOTAL PIECES : ** No limited edition.
> Deadline to add reserves: January 20th*
> 
> on the first page.
> 
> Is that wrong?


Hi Capricorn,

Yes, we have changed the deadline due to the project evolution, but we forgot to change the first page, so... you have the chance to add your pieces.
Sorry for the inconveniences, we´ll get in touch by PM.

You´re welcome.

Greetings,


----------



## Capricorn

El Monitor said:


> Hi Capricorn,
> 
> Yes, we have changed the deadline due to the project evolution, but we forgot to change the first page, so... you have the chance to add your pieces.
> Sorry for the inconveniences, we´ll get in touch by PM.
> 
> You´re welcome.
> 
> Greetings,


No problem at all - I'm just grateful that I had the chance to get in ;-)

So, thank you so much for your flexibility. And not least for the work you have put into this project.

I've followed the different projects that you have initiated, even though I never went for it. I know too well how these kind of projects may challenge ones own ideas of a perfect process and you just keep going. Fantastic!

Again, thank you |>


----------



## El Monitor

Capricorn said:


> No problem at all - I'm just grateful that I had the chance to get in ;-)
> 
> So, thank you so much for your flexibility. And not least for the work you have put into this project.
> 
> I've followed the different projects that you have initiated, even though I never went for it. I know too well how these kind of projects may challenge ones own ideas of a perfect process and you just keep going. Fantastic!
> 
> Again, thank you |>


Thanks for your warm words, Capricorn. |>

Just as you are saying, it´s not easy to plannify a big project, even when the proyect it´s shared with other friendly forums and day by day we need to change the general terms of the project (in order to keep the project healthy). Even, it´s not easy to drive the timings, conmitments with manufacturer... so, just for that question, we also have news about it:

*I´m glad to inform Vostok is ready to make our watches. :-!

*Just a couple of considerations:*

1. Due to the conmitment with manufacturer, there are remaining pieces for the forumers who want to ask for:

RED DIALS: 10 pcs available (for AM420 or AMM710 watches)
BLACK DIALS: 5 pcs available (for AM420 or AMM710 watches)

BLUE DIALS: NO MORE PCS. AVAILABLE

2. Payment request to all watches reserved till now, will be sent from today till next week.

3. I´m sending via PM all the data bank and instructions to the forumers who pay via bank transfer.

*Come on guys, we´re on the way!* :-!

Please, stay ready at your inbox!

*
Thanks to all for your amazing behavior in all questions around the project.

Greetings.


----------



## El Monitor

nalguz said:


> But it is not January 20th yet!
> Pretty please with sugar on top, is it still possible to get a blue AMM710?
> *crossing fingers*


I´m sorry for my late reply.
Yes, if you still want it, send me a PM with your payment method and location, you could have the last blue dial asked, not more blue dials are available.

Please, don´t forget to send me a PM as soon as possible.

Greetings,


----------



## Xspect

I'll take a red dial 420 and a black dial 710. 

If anyone flakes on a blue dial. I'll take one of those too.


----------



## Sodiac

Just got a PayPal invoice from Irina Maier for 86 Euros, is she collecting the final amount for the watch? I must have missed the fact that Maier is involved in the project -- just wanted to check, so this is OK to send her the money?


----------



## El Monitor

Sodiac said:


> Just got a PayPal invoice from Irina Maier for 86 Euros, is she collecting the final amount for the watch? I must have missed the fact that Maier is involved in the project -- just wanted to check, so this is OK to send her the money?


Absolutely ok.

P.Maier is our distributor for the project.

Thanks!


----------



## Sodiac

El Monitor said:


> Absolutely ok.
> 
> P.Maier is our distributor for the project.
> 
> Thanks!


OK, thanks, will do!


----------



## SonnyBBQ

Paid for it, so we are going to get our watches tomorrow right? :-d

Just kidding, I know it is as from 2nd part of March. I don't have enough patience.


----------



## El Monitor

SonnyBBQ said:


> Paid for it, so we are going to get our watches tomorrow right? :-d
> 
> Just kidding, I know it is as from 2nd part of March. I don't have enough patience.


Think on April, I think it´s better to keep our minds healthy. :-d:-!


----------



## wood

El Monitor!

Money is sent for a blue dial 710!

wood


----------



## Girolamo

Items avalaible!

http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/121226175001_nKEi.swf

http://www.relojeriaancora.com/fotos/121226174633_WCls.swf


----------



## frantsous

Money sent for the 2 watches 420.

This is just a pity we cannot choose the new case 100 or 110


----------



## DreadLord

Paid! Now the slow wait! >.<


----------



## quantumleap1

So looking forward to the watch!


----------



## duna

got mail request from Paypal/P.Maier sent this morning, paid requested amount this afternoon. Up to now, all OK :-!
Thanks again guys, keep up the good work. In my perception this project just forged another minuscule tile on the long marvellous road of horological history (yours very first was the resurrection of OKEAH, a most noteworthy accomplishment, I missed grabbing one from the waiting list for only a few pieces).


----------



## shiraz

Just Paid for Blue and Red 710


----------



## arktika1148

No invoice yet 
Probably in phases as 200+ emails


----------



## El Monitor

Thanks for your nice words, duna!

We just try our best to make good projects (watches for history or nice re-issues), so I hope our Vostok 5/6 project could have a little room on the horological history.


Please guys, stay ready, Irina is sending 30-40 new payment requests day by day.
Thanks for your help and good behavior during the project.

Greetings!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Got mail request, AM 420 red paid for! Now the waiting! This will be a great project, my first mechanical was a Vostok when I was 18, I'm excited to finally have another one.


----------



## nene

Just Paid for one Red 720.

Bye, Nene​


----------



## Ratfacedgit

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Got mail request, AM 420 red paid for! Now the waiting! This will be a great project, my first mechanical was a Vostok when I was 18, I'm excited to finally have another one.


All paid up. I see you are a Rush fan, me too.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

Bloodtkr said:


> All paid up. I see you are a Rush fan, me too.


Awesome, great minds think alike


----------



## cocofredo

Paid ! i look forward to see it now !

Fred


----------



## billbrasky

Paid for my blue 420 a couple days ago, can't wait to get my first project watch.

My question is what is next? Any ideas?

I see the Okean re-issues and I am very jealous. I would love to see something like that again, but obviously not Okeans.


----------



## arktika1148

Had invoice today and paid.

Cheers Carlos & co.


----------



## El Monitor

arktika1148 said:


> Had invoice today and paid.
> 
> Cheers Carlos & co.


Thanks Dave!

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## Girolamo

arktika1148 said:


> Had invoice today and paid.
> 
> Cheers Carlos & co.


Many thanks!


----------



## avers

Paid today.


----------



## El Monitor

Hi guys,

We´re ready to continue working, most of payments was done and Vostok will start production so soon. |>
Just to advise delayed people to do the payments, I´m sure it´s a question of a couple days.

P.Maier Team is working hard to send payment request and collect all data required, so a big thanks to our distributor too.

By other side it seems to be all designs are technically OK, so we hope the dials look perfect.


Thanks to all forumers. |>


Greetings.


----------



## quantumleap1

I am sure it's goging to be legendary ,)


----------



## Tedsetiady

Just Paid for Black and Blue AMM-710 today.

-ts-


----------



## El Monitor

*NOTE:*

There is a piece available of the *AM420 or AM710 for the BLUE DIAL*.

People interested, please, show your interest here.


----------



## El Monitor

Blue dial reserved!

Just red or black dials available.

Greetings.


----------



## watch22

What's available? I thought this series was closed. Can you explain?


----------



## El Monitor

watch22 said:


> What's available? I thought this series was closed. Can you explain?


There are some watches left (from cancellations and conmitment with manufacturer).
It´s 8-9 red dials and 4-5 black dials.

Thanks.


----------



## watch22

A red is available? Which case?

Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

watch22 said:


> A red is available? Which case?
> 
> Thanks


Both options available, AM420 and AMM710.


----------



## watch22

In that case, please add the red 710. I have already bought a black 420.

Sending PM.

Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

watch22 said:


> In that case, please add the red 710. I have already bought a black 420.
> 
> Sending PM.
> 
> Thanks


Ok. 
You'll receive a new payment request on next 24-48 hours.

Greetings.

Sent from my iPhone using Forum Runner


----------



## geekgeek

I'd love to have a Red 710, will send you a PM, thanks!


----------



## El Monitor

geekgeek said:


> I'd love to have a Red 710, will send you a PM, thanks!


Ok, done!

Dials are being made, we will advise you when Vostok can give us some information.

There are some pieces left (black or red dials).

Greetings!


----------



## geekgeek

Paid, thanks!


----------



## BizzyC

If still available, I would like a red AM-420. Thank you.


----------



## El Monitor

BizzyC said:


> If still available, I would like a red AM-420. Thank you.


Ok, noted!
Welcome to the Vostok 5/6 project.


----------



## hokavan

If it is still open, I'd like to have a blue dial AMM710. Thank you and looking forward to hear from you


----------



## Girolamo

hokavan said:


> If it is still open, I'd like to have a blue dial AMM710. Thank you and looking forward to hear from you


The blue model is not available. Please send private message to "El Monitor" to verify that black and red are available.


----------



## El Monitor

Just 2-3 pieces available of red/black dials.
If you´re interested, don´t delay your order.

The watch making is running good, we´ll inform you very soon.

Greetings.


----------



## casa

If still available, I would like to order AM-420 (round case) one black and one red.

Thanks for this nice project!


----------



## El Monitor

casa said:


> If still available, I would like to order AM-420 (round case) one black and one red.
> 
> Thanks for this nice project!


Hi casa,

You´re welcome!
Your order was noted, so please, follow the thread to be updated.

Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=4


----------



## andrewm7

If possible I would like to have one of the red dialled AM-420 project watches. These look so beautiful.


----------



## lularib

Really wonderful watches. Congratulations. However I read until page 7 and didn't find the information that is making me curious. I know it is an original and new Amphibia with a custom dial, but who is: a) producing the dials; b) mounting them on the watches? Sorry if I am asking anything silly, I am new to this great forum, although I have been learning a lot here, far before registering. Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

andrewm7 said:


> If possible I would like to have one of the red dialled AM-420 project watches. These look so beautiful.


Hi Andrew, you´re welcome!

Your order was noted.
Now, just a few pieces left!

Greetings.



lularib said:


> Really wonderful watches. Congratulations. However I read until page 7 and didn't find the information that is making me curious. I know it is an original and new Amphibia with a custom dial, but who is: a) producing the dials; b) mounting them on the watches? Sorry if I am asking anything silly, I am new to this great forum, although I have been learning a lot here, far before registering. Thanks


Hi lularib,

The maker is the official brand: Vostok Company.

Greetings.


----------



## OldACE

Hello,
can anyone tell me if there are any of these wonderful waches left?
I never bought a post-soviet Vostok, but these are fantastic!


----------



## El Monitor

OldACE said:


> Hello,
> can anyone tell me if there are any of these wonderful waches left?
> I never bought a post-soviet Vostok, but these are fantastic!


Hello and welcome,

Yes, there are 3-4 pieces left.
Dials available: Red or black.
Watch models: You can choose both options, AMM710 New Bezel or AM420 round case.

If you´re interested, let me know as soon as possible by sending me a private message (tell me the model you want, location and payment form).

*PLEASE, NOTE:* Watches are leaving production. Most probably we will have the watches on first April. I will try to show a couple of pics before.

Good luck, guys! :-!


----------



## mp34me

Please reserve 1 red AMM710

Thanks


----------



## abzolut16

Would love to reserve an AMM710 on the red dial please. Thank you!


----------



## Clay Bergen

Are these coming soon? I am getting pretty amped to get my red ministry case!


----------



## Lemper

Clay Bergen said:


> Are these coming soon? I am getting pretty amped to get my red ministry case!


Yeah, would also like to know!


----------



## El Monitor

mp34me said:


> Please reserve 1 red AMM710
> 
> Thanks





abzolut16 said:


> Would love to reserve an AMM710 on the red dial please. Thank you!


Both reserves OK! :-!

*IMPORTANT NOTE: 
*Just received a message from Chistopol: If everything goes well, the delivery will
leave Chistopol at the weekend. So, we can hope that the watches arrive at the beginning of the next week, will
be cleared at the customs and reach to Germany at the end of the next week.

Most probably (if there is no problem with customs), we will start the shipments on 25th/26th March.

Congrats to all forumers! :-!


----------



## lmurtone

Hi, please reserve one Amm710 / red dial. PM sent.


----------



## El Monitor

lmurtone said:


> Hi, please reserve one Amm710 / red dial. PM sent.


Ok, done. You´re welcome. I think we have only a red piece left!


----------



## Girolamo

El Monitor said:


> Both reserves OK! :-!
> 
> *IMPORTANT NOTE:
> *Just received a message from Chistopol: If everything goes well, the delivery will
> leave Chistopol at the weekend. So, we can hope that the watches arrive at the beginning of the next week, will
> be cleared at the customs and reach to Germany at the end of the next week.
> 
> Most probably (if there is no problem with customs), we will start the shipments on 25th/26th March.
> 
> Congrats to all forumers! :-!


From Germany...



El Monitor said:


>


----------



## El Monitor

*IMPORTANT NOTE:* Part of the single orders have been sent today. Mixed orders could be sent at the end of the week. Tracking numbers available later, just when we can take a short time to do it. Good luck to all. :-!


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

El Monitor said:


> *IMPORTANT NOTE:* Part of the single orders have been sent today. Mixed orders could be sent at the end of the week. Tracking numbers available later, just when we can take a short time to do it. Good luck to all. :-!


Good to hear, thanks to everyone that set this up.


----------



## El Monitor

We have received a couple of pics! I like the "gradient" colors, I think it´s a great job. Looks so nice.b-) I will show you the pics tonight. :-!


----------



## El Monitor

Blue dial exposed to a flash light


----------



## Perdendosi

So awesome! Super glad now that I got the red Ministry!
Thanks again for everything!


----------



## Mister Mike

Very nice! My one concern about the red dial was that there would be no contrast between the dial and the red star, but now I can see there's nothing to worry about. I'll be watching my mailbox daily!


----------



## El Monitor

*PLEASE, NOTE:* All watches have been shipped. It takes around 5-15 days (depending on final destination). Two German forumers will have their watches on next 48-72 hours. Just in case you have not received the watches after 14 working days, please, take contact with me via PM. *IMPORTANT:* Stay ready at your delivery time to avoid devolutions. Forumers from USA, Canada, South América, Russia, Asia and Australia: Just if you want, from next week, you can ask me for your tracks via PM. Good luck to all forumers, we hope you like the watches. :-!


----------



## Ratfacedgit

Nice.|>


----------



## GenkiSushi

Any chance if the last red dial is still available? If it is on a ministrty case, I would like to have it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## El Monitor

GenkiSushi said:


> Any chance if the last red dial is still available? If it is on a ministrty case, I would like to have it. Thanks in advance!


Not by now. Maybe in blue, but we must wait a few days to confirm this point.


----------



## GenkiSushi

El Monitor said:


> Not by now. Maybe in blue, but we must wait a few days to confirm this point.


Ok. Thanks for the quick reply. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Knight

If one in blue is available I would be interested regardless of the case type...

Thank you,

Nick


----------



## andrewm7

If there are any blue or black dialled 420 (round case)watches available I would like to buy one as well.


----------



## El Monitor

Knight said:


> If one in blue is available I would be interested regardless of the case type...
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Nick


 Maybe, but just when we check the full stock/watches shipped. Stay ready. Greetings.



andrewm7 said:


> If there are any blue or black dialled 420 (round case)watches available I would like to buy one as well.


----------



## andrewm7

Excellent!


----------



## Taipan89

Hi El Monitor,

I just came across this thread tonight - what a shame it wasn't several months ago. In the very slim chance there is a blue or black (round or ministy case) available then I would like to buy one,

thanks very much,

Richard


----------



## quantumleap1

El Monitor said:


> *PLEASE, NOTE:* All watches have been shipped. It takes around 5-15 days (depending on final destination). Two German forumers will have their watches on next 48-72 hours. :-!


Wow, only two orders form germany? Can't believe we have such a low record of need for Russian watches (I should fix my colleagues an this issue!)


----------



## lularib

If, after checking the produced watches, there are some left, put me on for 1 black, 1 blue and 2 red ones, all ministry, please. My priority would be the reds. Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

Hi all. After general distribution, we will check for available watches. In that case, I will advise you in order of posting.


----------



## Chugush

El Monitor said:


> Hi all. After general distribution, we will check for available watches. In that case, I will advise you in order of posting.


That would be great. I want one red or blue dialed 710 case. Thanks.

HD


----------



## Knight

El Monitor said:


> Maybe, but just when we check the full stock/watches shipped. Stay ready. Greetings.


Thank you!



El Monitor said:


> Hi all. After general distribution, we will check for available watches. In that case, I will advise you in order of posting.


Once again thank you!

Have a nice day!

Nick


----------



## watch22

Hello,

So, what is the total count of watches made by model/color? For historical purposes.

I guarantee you that in 20 years some newbie will post: _I got this watch from my grandfather who said he bought it in the Soviet Union in the 70's. It's a Vostok 5/6 Mission watch. I think it went into space. Can you tell me about this watch - how many were made? How much is it worth on ebay?_

I'd like to be able to give the newbie accurate information.

Thanks


----------



## GenkiSushi

Last time I checked on the spreadsheet, it was around 230+ watches, blue dial version has the most reservations, and the black version has the fewest reservations.

edit: here is the spreadsheet from the thread's early pages

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Akwj5DjcDJhOdHVfVWZuNUFkZVZrOWhoZXZSbDZORVE#gid=4


----------



## MEzz

Can't wait for my blue ministry case. I am regretting not getting a red one too. hmmm... Can I go in line for if a red Ministry case becomes available???


----------



## pyjujiop

watch22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So, what is the total count of watches made by model/color? For historical purposes.
> 
> I guarantee you that in 20 years some newbie will post: _I got this watch from my grandfather who said he bought it in the Soviet Union in the 70's. It's a Vostok 5/6 Mission watch. I think it went into space. Can you tell me about this watch - how many were made? How much is it worth on ebay?_
> 
> I'd like to be able to give the newbie accurate information.
> 
> Thanks


It will be obvious to anyone that it doesn't date from the time of the Vostok 5/6 mission or any other time in the Soviet era, seeing as how the dates 1963 and 2013 are on it, and it says made by order of HdF and WUS (in Russian) on it. It's clearly a commemorative piece honoring the 50th anniversary of that mission.


----------



## Girolamo

249 watches have been manufactured.



watch22 said:


> Hello,
> 
> So, what is the total count of watches made by model/color? For historical purposes.
> 
> I guarantee you that in 20 years some newbie will post: _I got this watch from my grandfather who said he bought it in the Soviet Union in the 70's. It's a Vostok 5/6 Mission watch. I think it went into space. Can you tell me about this watch - how many were made? How much is it worth on ebay?_
> 
> I'd like to be able to give the newbie accurate information.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Topi

I just couldn't resist this Romanian stamp block when I saw it for sale. Now waiting for my Vostok 5/6 watch...

View attachment 1022202


-Topi


----------



## windy1

just got home and it was waiting for me my red 710 Ministery b-) and thank you all who where to do with this project


----------



## quantumleap1

Damn - being form Germany I expected mine to arrive reaaaally early.... looks AWESOME


----------



## frantsous

You know what to buy next?

View attachment 1022557


or

View attachment 1022564


----------



## Girolamo

windy1 said:


> just got home and it was waiting for me my red 710 Ministery b-) and thank you all who where to do with this project


Congrats, comrade!!!


----------



## watch22

Girolamo said:


> 249 watches have been manufactured.


Good info - thanks. But, how many with which dial. Not for me, but for posterity


----------



## emoscambio

You can post your pictures in that thread!!!
Special project: Amphibia "1963-2013 BOCTOK 5/6" has landed


----------



## Luis965

Are there any 420 left?

Luis


----------



## frantsous

My watches arrived in Canada yesterday .... but are reviewed by Canadian Customs. Hope it will not take days


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

frantsous said:


> My watches arrived in Canada yesterday .... but are reviewed by Canadian Customs. Hope it will not take days


Are the watches bound for Canada being delivered by Canada post?


----------



## frantsous

RedBarchettayyz said:


> Are the watches bound for Canada being delivered by Canada post?


Yes, DHL regular means Deutsche Post and the canadian partner is Canada Post. The watches land in Mississauga.


----------



## RedBarchettayyz

frantsous said:


> Yes, DHL regular means Deutsche Post and the canadian partner is Canada Post. The watches land in Mississauga.


Good to know, thank you


----------



## Ratfacedgit

Thanks to everyone involved in the Boctok 5/6 mission project, impressive.|>


----------



## El Monitor

GenkiSushi said:


> Any chance if the last red dial is still available? If it is on a ministrty case, I would like to have it. Thanks in advance!





Knight said:


> If one in blue is available I would be interested regardless of the case type...
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Nick


You have the change to ask for an AMM710 blue dial. If you want it, please, send me a PM with your Paypal account as soon as possible. If I have not found your message on next 24h, I will give the opportunity to other forumers. Thanks.


----------



## Knight

El Monitor said:


> You have the change to ask for an AMM710 blue dial. If you want it, please, send me a PM with your Paypal account as soon as possible. If I have not found your message on next 24h, I will give the opportunity to other forumers. Thanks.


Done...

Thank you and have a nice day!

Nick


----------



## El Monitor

Ok, all AMM710 blue dials are already reserved. No more chance to take pieces. Greetings and thanks for your words.


----------



## lularib

Is this the end? Or can we still expect news at some point in the future? Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

lularib said:


> Is this the end? Or can we still expect news at some point in the future? Thanks


 By now, it´s the end, but maybe nextly you have the chance to take a piece from unexpected situations as devolutions or others. Greetings.


----------



## lularib

Thanks, I will keep waiting and hoping.


----------



## andrewm7

Thank you so much to El Monitor and those who organised this wonderful project watch! Perhaps someone may find that they have a blue or black dial model in any case type surplus to their requirements.


----------



## nalguz

Well, I must say the blue dial is amazing. Although the dark fade is perhaps a tad too dark for my taste. The second hand started moving the instant i turned the watch around, hinting at low internal resistance and a good lube/assembly job.

The metal watch band was of even worse quality than my last vostok metal bracelet, and it is simply impossible to remove the split pins with my normal tools (hitting them out with a small hammer on a little pin). The bracelets give away before the pins comes out.  So I'm awaiting a pin pusher to resize it. Does anyone have tips for a bracelet upgrade?


----------



## El Monitor

Some pics from HdR fórum (thanks to all comrades who did it!):


----------



## El Monitor

Also, the custom Vostok 5/6 from Girilamo:


----------



## eliopapero

Dear all
mine arrived yesterday!!!!!! It's really nice 
thanks everybody involved is this project
bye
E


----------



## azura123

Thank you for the project committee. Mine already in possession. I'm glad I participated in this project. Can't wait for next project. 
Beautiful watch...


----------



## Machine Head

I received mine and I mtoo must thank everyone in bringing this project to fruition

I have absolutely no idea who you guys are, none of the instructions can give me the remotest clue with regards to instructions, and I have the foggiest idea what the watch specs are

But this is my first Russian watch and won't be my last

Thanks


----------



## El Monitor

Machine Head said:


> I received mine and I mtoo must thank everyone in bringing this project to fruition
> 
> I have absolutely no idea who you guys are, none of the instructions can give me the remotest clue with regards to instructions, and I have the foggiest idea what the watch specs are
> 
> But this is my first Russian watch and won't be my last
> 
> Thanks


Maybe can I help you...?

Vostok Amphibia Instruction Manual


----------



## demag

Black dial with tan strap. 



Sent from my house to your house using whatsisname.


----------



## frantsous

W as ... WOSTOK


----------



## fatehbajwa

Got mine today......


----------



## Machine Head

El Monitor said:


> Maybe can I help you...?
> 
> Vostok Amphibia Instruction Manual


Many thanks El Monitor

I was starting to enjoy the mysteries of instructions not in English or Chinglish!


----------



## pyjujiop

I went with this reddish-brown leather strap for my red dial version.


----------



## El Monitor

frantsous said:


> W as ... WOSTOK
> 
> View attachment 1043448
> 
> 
> View attachment 1043451





fatehbajwa said:


> Got mine today......
> 
> View attachment 1044547





pyjujiop said:


> I went with this reddish-brown leather strap for my red dial version.
> 
> View attachment 1047191


Amazing pics, comrads!!


----------



## jpg123

Can i still get one of these?


----------



## GlenRoiland

We missed out!


----------



## El Monitor

jpg123 said:


> Can i still get one of these?


Hi comrade,

Yes, we have *1x red AMM710 model in stock.*
If you or somebody are interested, please, let me know by sending me a PM.

Greetings!


----------



## yerand

Are there any blue 710 models left?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## OCDood

El Monitor said:


> Designs are based on the Vostok5/6 missions, started on June 14th 1963.
> For first time in history, a man and a woman they were on a joint mission in space.
> 
> Information about the Vostok 5/6 mission: Vostok 5 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


I just bought a 27mm pin commemorating the Vostok 5/6 missions to go with my Vostok watches.


----------



## dutchassasin

yerand said:


> Are there any blue 710 models left


i asked El Monitor and all watches are sold out. But keep your eyes open sometimes they pop up in the trade section.


----------



## nalguz

OCDood said:


> I just bought a 27mm pin commemorating the Vostok 5/6 missions to go with my Vostok watches.


Cool! Are there anyone selling these atm?


----------



## OCDood

nalguz said:


> Cool! Are there anyone selling these atm?


That was the only one he had listed but I'll check to make sure. He sells a lot of medals and I have the feeling he casts them himself, but it was only $2.25 IIRC plus shipping so it's no big deal. I'll contact him to see if he can lay hands on any more of them and get back with you.

Here's the shot I took of it with my Amphibia commemorating the 675th anniversary of the restoration of the Bahauddin Naqshbandi, a famous monument in the Bukhara Province of Uzbekistan:










It would be cool if you could include them with the watches. b-)


----------



## OCDood

I contacted the person I bought my Vostok pin from and he stated he didn't think he had any more of them in his collection. He has a large selection of Soviet pins and medals though, including some other space related items, if you're interested.

Soviet Red Army Star Hat Spetsnaz Frontier Guard badge pin hammer sickle brass items in 733three store on eBay!


----------



## OhDark30

Etsy is a good place to look for Russian space pins


----------



## Thoong

I just joined... possible to get one?
BLUE AMM710


----------



## dbje

Is there anywhere this watch can be purchased?!


----------



## Chascomm

dbje said:


> Is there anywhere this watch can be purchased?!


This watch was a limited forum project. There has been no general release of this dial from the manufacturer.


----------



## alexir

Interesting to see this thread being resurrected, I was just thinking about this watch, and how I'd really like to try and find one. If anyone has an AMM710 in great condition that they'd consider selling, please PM me


----------



## dbje

alexir said:


> Interesting to see this thread being resurrected, I was just thinking about this watch, and how I'd really like to try and find one. If anyone has an AMM710 in great condition that they'd consider selling, please PM me


Me too!!


----------



## Astute-C

Someone should definitely arrange another Soviet space themed Amphibia project watch. These were ultra affordable as well.


----------

